# fibromyalgia



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

hi guys , im currently near the end of my first grow of La woman. im keep half the bud for smoke for me and my gf. and using the other half bud/trim to make canna butter for my mum , she suffers from fibromyalgia. the "prescribed" medication they have given her dosnt always agree with her and when using them it causes her terrible sleep loss and with the symptoms of fibromyalgia being a lot of muscular pain and discomfort im hoping the canna butter will help. as she dosnt smoke food is the best way for her to take it *i think* and shes more than willing for the help! i was wondering if anyone on here has or has grown to help someone they know suffering from fibromyalgia. any help is welcome! , im looking into doing another grow purely to use to make canna butter , could anyone recommend a strain that would be good to target this specific illness?

many thanks in advance!

peace


----------



## Locked (Dec 12, 2009)

Hey Homer you might want to also post this up in the coffee table or indoor growing section...those areas get a lot more foot traffic...


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

cheers mate haha bumping into u everywhere i go , lovin the info mate


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

a fibro sufferer here. i smoke though. there are a lot of strains fer pain you gotta research, thats half the fun.  Start with your indicas. a nice wwidow or if you really wanna get zany try nirvana's ice. that outta get her heels kickin.


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 12, 2009)

the chef - thanks for the advice , does it help??????
im deffo gunna check out the ice and whitewidow.
the one im growing the now is a martian mean green x la confidential , mmg being a medicinal strength sativa and the la con being a medicinal strength indica , so hoping that will sort her out over christmas


----------



## the chef (Dec 12, 2009)

oy yeah it helps i just got through with a blue widow that was awsome. Helped with the insomnia too.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Dec 13, 2009)

Good info guys...I'm on the search for a pain killer strain for a freind also.


----------



## Locked (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey Homer... I knew the peeps here wld not let you down...lots of great helpful people on here....


----------



## homegrownhomer (Dec 13, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> Hey Homer... I knew the peeps here wld not let you down...lots of great helpful people on here....




your right there mate!!!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi, I have fibro too and have gotten off all pain meds and am only using pot now. My fav is the tincture to use before sleep. Tell your mom she will get better. 
Your a good son. 
rosebud


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Jan 4, 2010)

we were researching for a pain killer strain also, research is half the fun, we agree with CHEF. actually quite a few to choose from, and prices. we decided on WHITE CASTLE. hope it helps with the RLS and fibro. we narrowed our choice down from five, mite try the others on down the road.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 3, 2010)

I was diagnosed first with Fibro but later with MS, pain relief has been a major part of my mission for the past 6-7 years.  I avoid all of those pain pills MD's love to push, like cymbalta and lyrica.  I choose to smoke, eat and rub my aching joints and muscles down with cannabis or cannabis infused oil.

Honestly MMG is a wonderful strain but way too heady to have much pain regulating ability.  It would be good to improve energy and appitite and maybe the depression that comes along with chronic pain but for the pain itself you want to look for a heavy indica, like a Kush, Kushes are the best all around medicinal plants, IMHO.  Not too heady but the right pheno can be body numbing...

My all time fav medical strain for pain though which has overtaken another fav which are both exceptions to my indica rule are, previously C99 and Current Sour Diesel ( Diesel pheno).  The reason that I do not recommend SD to inexperienced users is that it is super heady and body numbing and can really mess with your senses, like seriously, it is not too be taken lightly when it is grown correctly. You should be able to find a SD cutting in LA, or a |Chemdog cutting would also do.


----------



## Hick (Feb 4, 2010)

.... well look what the full moon brought out!..


----------



## Locked (Feb 4, 2010)

I just grew and am now smoking the Rez SD x Chemdog DD and man oh man does that describe the high...it really does mess with my senses and at the same time numb me right up...kinda scary at times...the wife will no longer smoke it.


----------



## umbra (Feb 4, 2010)

My experiences are not with fibro per se, but definitely with pain. When my mother was dying, I gave her wiiliams wonder. It made a world of difference in the quality of life for her. I currently have a friend who was in a motorcycle accident and they cut off his leg. He is in constant pain. He has been on oxy for almost 4 years. The addiction is overtaking him and not doing much for his pain. He has not taken any opiates for 3 months and has been smoking my sour banana kush. My C99 will be ready in 3 weeks and I'm hoping this will help him. If the C99 works, I'll be setting him up with an old tent and 400w that I have sitting around to grow some cindy clones.


----------



## the chef (Feb 4, 2010)

Way to go umbra! Massproducer thats some helpful info....gracias. Got a bluehell i'm gonna be trying out in a couple of months, i'll let ya know.


----------



## massproducer (Feb 4, 2010)

Hick said:
			
		

> .... well look what the full moon brought out!..


 
They said they found me wondering on the side of the road, totally incoherant.  ...  But on the plus side after all the operations I feel like a whole new man.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Feb 13, 2010)

glad to see youre alright, mass


----------



## The420Times (Mar 1, 2010)

Green crack is a really good strain, The only way to really judge what she likes is to have her try a few different kinds and see what works best!

Hope this helps a little


----------

